# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Tannery Christchurch

## Munsey

Not the pub/shopping mall place ,I'm in need of a Tanner that will do a Deer skin . Cheers Munsey

----------


## scottrods

Ross Turner, at Leeston. 
About $150. 
He has a 4mth backlog though. He's flat out.

easier to get him on his landline 03 324 4120

----------


## Mathias

^^^^ what he said ^^^^

----------


## outdoorlad

He told me 3 months for my Cham skin

----------


## scottrods

Its a busy period now with the roar, and the winter is slower to dry skins. 
I just dropped it off and leave it at that.
Mrs wanted a red deer rug to go with a tahr on the other side of the bed.

----------

